# Fitness instructors



## calcaroline (Aug 9, 2014)

I am looking into moving to Costa Del Sol, I am qualified in all Zumba, Kids, Gold(over 50's), basic, Toning and wanting my Aqua before the move. I am also a dance teacher of all kinds of styles and a Pilates Instructor and looking at doing my Yoga before the move too.

I also run a pre school activities company for mother and baby classes and pre school dance.

Is there a call for fitness and dance instructors?, 

do my qualifications count in Spain?

What sort of costs for public liability over there as in the Uk its quite cheap.?

Is fitness a big thing in Spain like in the UK?

Are there many classes available and do they tend to be filled with Brits or do the Spanish enjoy fitness classses too?

Pilates and Zumba are huge in the UK what about in Spain?

Is it easy to be self employed in Spain?

What sort of taxes and NI do you pay? and is it wise to keep paying your UK NI for a pension?

Help xxxxxx:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calcaroline said:


> I am looking into moving to Costa Del Sol, I am qualified in all Zumba, Kids, Gold(over 50's), basic, Toning and wanting my Aqua before the move. I am also a dance teacher of all kinds of styles and a Pilates Instructor and looking at doing my Yoga before the move too.
> 
> I also run a pre school activities company for mother and baby classes and pre school dance.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes we have Pilates & Zumba - the mobile instructors I know charge about 5€ a class - I don't know what insurance costs are


self employment - atm you can register as self-employed & pay 50€ a month NI (tax on top) . After 6 months this gradually increase until after 18 months you are paying the full rate of NI with is nearer 270€ a month - & that's regardless of how much you earn - again you pay income tax on top of that


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

calcaroline said:


> I am looking into moving to Costa Del Sol, I am qualified in all Zumba, Kids, Gold(over 50's), basic, Toning and wanting my Aqua before the move. I am also a dance teacher of all kinds of styles and a Pilates Instructor and looking at doing my Yoga before the move too.
> 
> I also run a pre school activities company for mother and baby classes and pre school dance.
> 
> ...


Sure Spain has exercise classes, but with 30% unemployment in the CdS (60% in the under 26 age group) how many people can afford to attend them? How many teachers are already there, including fluent Spanish speakers, competing for work? How many people will pay for exercise when they can be outdoors exercising for free in the better climate.

What kind of work would your husband be looking for?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

calcaroline said:


> I am looking into moving to Costa Del Sol, I am qualified in all Zumba, Kids, Gold(over 50's), basic, Toning and wanting my Aqua before the move. I am also a dance teacher of all kinds of styles and a Pilates Instructor and looking at doing my Yoga before the move too.
> 
> I also run a pre school activities company for mother and baby classes and pre school dance.
> 
> ...


There are loads of gyms and health clubs in Spain - but no shortage of fitness instructors, in fact quite the opposite. At the health club I've been a member of for almost 8 years, the majority of the members are Spanish (remember, a large proportion of the British people who move to Spain are pensioners, and fitness classes may not be their favourite hobby). My club has cut down on the number of classes they run for the last 12 months, because class numbers for the afternoon ones had fallen too low to keep them viable. My health club does all the Les Mills classes and has an indoor pool where they have Aqua classes, swimming lessons for children and also rehabilitation sessions, as well as free swimming sessions (as in libre not gratis).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> There are loads of gyms and health clubs in Spain - but no shortage of fitness instructors, in fact quite the opposite. At the health club I've been a member of for almost 8 years, the majority of the members are Spanish (remember, a large proportion of the British people who move to Spain are pensioners, and fitness classes may not be their favourite hobby). My club has cut down on the number of classes they run for the last 12 months, because class numbers for the afternoon ones had fallen too low to keep them viable. My health club does all the Les Mills classes and has an indoor pool where they have Aqua classes, swimming lessons for children and also rehabilitation sessions, as well as free swimming sessions (as in libre not gratis).


our most popular local private gym is closing down - just not making enough money

the council-run sports centre recently added a weights room, so that was probably the final nail for the private gym - there were 3 in this part of town when we moved here - this is the last one to close

the council-run sports centre is obviously subsidised, & most of the locals use it for one thing or another


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally, I think premises rental, advertising and insurances will cost more than you'd make. Spain is an outdoor country, lots of cycling, walking, swimming..... Most towns seem to have outside gyms with equipment and as previously mentioned there are gyms with plenty of fitness instructors and activities.

I dont know if hotels and tourist resorts are worth looking into???

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Every town, village and even the tiniest hamlet (even with as few as five houses) has its paseo, where people can walk and exercise. Many of the paseos even have exercise machines free to use by anyone, young and old alike. In addition there are lots of walking clubs where people go out walking in groups of two or more and even many elderly go on these walks up to about 5km, others take the longer walk of about 10-15 km up steep hills, twice a day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Every town, village and even the tiniest hamlet (even with as few as five houses) has its paseo, where people can walk and exercise. * Many of the paseos even have exercise machines free to use by anyone, young and old alike.* In addition there are lots of walking clubs where people go out walking in groups of two or more and even many elderly go on these walks up to about 5km, others take the longer walk of about 10-15 km up steep hills, twice a day.


yes - I forgot about those!! We have several exercise points dotted around as well


they can't have helped the private gyms either


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mind you, none of these activities are the same as polates type exercises. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Mind you, none of these activities are the same as polates type exercises.
> 
> Jo xxx


they do pilates, zumba, yoga, all sorts in our sports centre

private teachers can hire the space - but they have to prove that they are insured & registered as self-employed


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Round here they are obsessed with fitness.

In our little town (pop 5,500) we have two gyms, a huge outdoor pool, padel and tennis courts, an all-weather football pitch and a big indoor sports centre. The town hall runs free keep-fit sessions for all age groups, including aquarobics in the pool. They use freelance trainers. 

We also have classes in salsa, zumba, sevillanas (flamenco dance) and pilates. I pay €20 a month for pilates at one of the gyms - that's two hours a week or €2.50 a session.

The OP doesn't say whether she will be able to give classes in Spanish - it might be much more dificult if her client base is restricted to British expats.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Mind you, none of these activities are the same as *polates* type exercises.


Are they anything to do with pole dancing?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Are they anything to do with pole dancing?


What do you know about pole dancing, Baldi.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

brocher said:


> What do you know about pole dancing, Baldi.....


Absolutely nothing, I was merely trying to identify what "polates type exercises" (with or without the missing hyphen) might be, for the benefit of all of those (like myself) who are mystified by the expression.


----------



## calcaroline (Aug 9, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> yes we have Pilates & Zumba - the mobile instructors I know charge about 5€ a class - I don't know what insurance costs are
> 
> ...


Thanks, wow thats a lot, i pay £10 to £15 NI a month here, and charge £5.50 a class zumba and £8 a class Pilates.......


----------



## calcaroline (Aug 9, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Round here they are obsessed with fitness.
> 
> In our little town (pop 5,500) we have two gyms, a huge outdoor pool, padel and tennis courts, an all-weather football pitch and a big indoor sports centre. The town hall runs free keep-fit sessions for all age groups, including aquarobics in the pool. They use freelance trainers.
> 
> ...


£2.50 a session that is sooooooo cheap its £8 a class in the UK for Pilates  x


----------



## calcaroline (Aug 9, 2014)

brocher said:


> Sure Spain has exercise classes, but with 30% unemployment in the CdS (60% in the under 26 age group) how many people can afford to attend them? How many teachers are already there, including fluent Spanish speakers, competing for work? How many people will pay for exercise when they can be outdoors exercising for free in the better climate.
> 
> What kind of work would your husband be looking for?


My husband is a mechanical engineer to the highest level....... I can't believe the NI costs over there compared to hear and shocked to see how little classes cost..... definitely lots of hurdles...... x


----------



## calcaroline (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks for all the advise xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain is a harsh country and unless you have an alternative income, then its going to be a real struggle, and for what??? In the end the summers, altho lovely can be too hot, the winters are wet and cold and the cost of living maybe cheaper, but so are the wages. Theres no welfare - not even child allowance, so if you dont get employment, then there is nothing.

I'm sorry to sound negative and I dont want to ruin dreams, but maybe given time, Spain will recover, but I doubt it will ever be as it was 10 - 20 years ago, when you could just step on a plane and make a life in the sun. Spain is now part of the EU and it has toughened up on its rules and regulations, and its still not recovered from the recession

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

calcaroline said:


> £2.50 a session that is sooooooo cheap its £8 a class in the UK for Pilates  x


I pay €528 per year for my health club membership, that's for unlimited use of the gym and pool, and as many classes per week as I like. So I do 6 classes per week and 3 swimming sessions for just about €10 per week.


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife runs private fitness classes right in our back garden to save on premises, but business for her and I have both been reducing. 
Although our private one-to-one sessions are as popular as ever (she does fitness, I do health and life coaching).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

A-Knight said:


> My wife runs private fitness classes right in our back garden to save on premises, but business for her and I have both been reducing.
> Although our private one-to-one sessions are as popular as ever (she does fitness, I do health and life coaching).


what sort of insurance did you have to get & how expensive was it?


could you recommend a reasonable insurer?

I've been told I'd need public liability insurance just to have people come to my house for language classes...


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> what sort of insurance did you have to get & how expensive was it?
> 
> 
> could you recommend a reasonable insurer?
> ...



I'm afraid I don't know. My wife and the Gestor deal with all of the legal paperwork. I'll ask my wife later and see if she knows, if not, I'll ask the Gestor when she next comes by. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Hopefully my wife will be.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

A-Knight said:


> I'm afraid I don't know. My wife and the Gestor deal with all of the legal paperwork. I'll ask my wife later and see if she knows, if not, I'll ask the Gestor when she next comes by.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Hopefully my wife will be.


thanks

by the time I've paid out my autónoma (over 270€ a month) & income tax I really couldn't be looking at expensive liability insurance!

that's why I don't teach from home, though it would be so much more flexible for me

how on earth couples both paying that in autónomo each month manage amazes me!! 

you must be doing a lot of fitness & life coaching!


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha, sorry, it turns out my wife isn't as all knowing as she lead me to believe. But I'll ask Nilda when she next comes by.

It would have been horrendous, but we're lucky and have been very successful in the past, so money isn't an issue for us. 

It's very difficult to make a living out of it, but we do it for the love of helping people change their lives. Most of our money comes from private sessions. 

Adam K.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would imagine that a fitness instructor would have to have a far more comprehensive insurance than a language teacher


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> thanks
> 
> by the time I've paid out my autónoma (over 270€ a month) & income tax I really couldn't be looking at expensive liability insurance!
> 
> ...


As far as I understand you don't need this insurance, but you can opt to have it if you want (for example it may cover you for a mistake you made in a translation) and I don't think it would be expensive - under 50€ a year.
Seguro de Responsabilidad Civil Profesional
Thgis is a better link
http://www.seguros.es/responsabilidad-civil-para-autonomos.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As far as I understand you don't need this insurance, but you can opt to have it if you want (for example it may cover you for a mistake you made in a translation) and I don't think it would be expensive - under 50€ a year.
> Seguro de Responsabilidad Civil Profesional
> Thgis is a better link
> Seguro de responsabilidad civil para autónomos - Seguros.es


I had the impression that xabia was more concerned about liability insurance for third parties (students) undertaking a course on *her* premises and suffering injury, etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I had the impression that xabia was more concerned about liability insurance for third parties (students) undertaking a course on *her* premises and suffering injury, etc.


But I think the same thinking applies. Both links I posted say you have to look at the inter professional agreement (convenio) to find out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I had the impression that xabia was more concerned about liability insurance for third parties (students) undertaking a course on *her* premises and suffering injury, etc.


yes that's what I meant



Pesky Wesky said:


> I would imagine that a fitness instructor would have to have a far more comprehensive insurance than a language teacher



absolutely - the chance of some kind of injury must be far greater with a fitness session than sitting in a chair talking!


Pesky Wesky said:


> But I think the same thinking applies. Both links I posted say you have to look at the inter professional agreement (convenio) to find out.


thanks - I'll have a closer look at those - a beautician friend of mine is also interested


----------



## Lilli33 (Aug 14, 2015)

Interesting reading above.I know Zumba is popular in Barcelona and the outdoor lifestyle does make it harder for gyms to make a living plus in the face of high unemployment it is really hard but the one thing that Zumba has going for it is it's feel good factor and sociable aspect.On the other hand I know full well about having no money as I've supported my Spanish partner on €1200 a month and never have been flush with cash in my life know exactly why the outdoors life is appealing as why not it's free and the climate's good.I am currently in the UK and been back just under a year but thinking of returning to teach English and Zumba but where and how is another story.

Are there any good websites where you can find out what exactly is needed for teaching Zumba in a private hall/space or a gym?I guess I'm up against a lot of competition especially as I've just passed my ETM exam(I have the B1 Zumba qualification too). Are there any benefits to being an English Teacher and Zumba instructor aswell?


----------

